# Start'in the Fur Season RIGHT



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Had some snow hit this morning and it blew out at around 11:00 so I grabbed my gear and headed on out. Made the stand at 12:00 and at 12:15 this guy came in.Bang---DRT.

Gonna still try for some grey's this week.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go Cat, nothing better than a storm to get things moving, actually one of my favorite times to hunt.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Good going, CAT!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Cat, Hows the fur on that dog, it's hard to tell from the etch a sketch although you gave his tail a little fluff. LOLhoto:


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah you have done wonders with your new camera ! The only question I have...is that a chopper, oil rig, porch or what behind you ? Nice size to that dog btw !

Is that a flat top ar ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Is anyone else beginning to think that Dave really hasn't seen any action since the 80's, and is just slowly releasing all of his OLD photos to us? Also, it seems as though maybe he's taking photos of still video from a camcorder? What's up with this?









I'm growing suspicious.









All joking aside, Dave. We're REALLY wanting some updated pictures. We're all working together to try to get you a more modern camera. I've attached a picture of the one we're saving for. Should do a much better job!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well Cat you'll have to pick a better backdrop when you take pictures, looks like part of an old sickle mower in the background, Why they would make fun of your Box Camera is beyond me cause you know better than to retract the lens into the box during winter or it will crack!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You might want to have Uncle Jed help show you how to use this spirit catching contraptiion. He and Elli found it in the back with the smoker.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey now, ya'll give Dave a break. He is just probably using that camera until his tin type machine comes back from the shop.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Don---the hide looks around 80% prime and came off nice and white. His tail is fluffy cause I used a 5.56 on him to fluff it out, unlike you and your big gun that blows their tails OFF.lol.

Should have a contest to figure out what that thing is behind me but we won't---they take too long, so I'll tell ya. Its an extra setworks sitting on a carriage section from my sawmill. I stop there on my way in and hang critters off of the curf gauge for skinn'in since its about 6 feet off the ground---besides---I don't want no stink'in skinned coyotes up around the house.

O.A.C.---Its a Sabre Defence M4. When I picked it up the trigger sucked at an 8lbs. pull and had a ruff drag to it. I polished the hammer and trigger seats and put a 30* degree bend on the trigger spring along with a set screw in the hole where the grip bolt goes and got the trigger down to about 4lbs. Shoots great now and I never leave home without it.

HHHaaaaa---Looks like Eric is gonna have to clean off his keyboard.lol.

You must know your stuff about cameras Chris. I take pics with a sony handycam video Hi8 camcorder I've had for some time, and then load them in the computer through a Snappy plugin in the back. They look fine when played on the camcord or T.V., but look like crap when their posted online.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Go ahead bar-d and join in the fun pick'in on old capper lol.---opps---I didn't mean to say OLD in front of you BigD.lol.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I had the same camera till someone helped themselves to it out of the back of my truck. Locked cab. I had the same problem...of course I would..they are the same camera duh. Anyhow still easy to use and not all that heavy...not like your new camera Chris is sending you.

Think I might look into setting up my AR that way ? Still looking for a flat top for it though.

You know Chris knows his camera's ! He is heading to Beverly, hills that is.....


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Dave, noticed you don't have any camo on in your pic. Is that the standard for you? Neutral colors or did you take the camo off for your pic?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Go ahead bar-d and join in the fun pick'in on old capper lol.---opps---I didn't mean to say OLD in front of you BigD.lol.


No offense Dave but if these guys are pickin on you, that means they ain't pickin on me.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bar-d said:


> No offense Dave but if these guys are pickin on you, that means they ain't pickin on me.


Well Bar-d...you just opened the door







. Whats new with you ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> Well Bar-d...you just opened the door
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly nothing, because I don't see him posting pics like Dave here.









* Runs away *


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hey!!! Cat thanks for sharing----Congrads*
* SB*


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Cat, Good job on the yote and pics. At least ur posting pics of the kill and not just typing about it!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

mesa sky photography said:


> Cat, Good job on the yote and pics. At least ur posting pics of the kill and not just typing about it!


Now I feel like i'm being attacked! lol. I gotta get out there! Arghhhh!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So Chris...where are you ?

I sent you a pm..did you read it ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> So Chris...where are you ?
> 
> I sent you a pm..did you read it ?


I PM'd you back a few days ago.....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I PM'd you back a few days ago.....


Nope..sorry I do not see it ???


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

On a call said:


> Well Bar-d...you just opened the door
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not any hunting, that is for sure. After losing a lease pasture I have had for 12 years I have been scrambling around trying to get another place ready. The new owner of the place has decided to be a horse's butt about the whole thing and wants all my stuff off before deer season. I finally got my cattle moved off yesterday and took down a bunch of electric fence. I will wait till after the first couple of weeks of season and go back and haul out all of my hay I had stored there. I am hauling the calves to sale this morning and then I think I will take a day off tomorrow.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Aw that stinks, too bad he had a change of heart. Watch in a couple years he will be wanting to get someone back in there. To me it sounds like alot of work moving cattle, hay, and what ever you have there. How many acers was there ?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

That particular place was 105 acres. Not big but it always had water on it which is a big plus in dryland West Texas. I had quit farming it several years ago and had a good bermuda grass base and was able to run cattle year round on it. Hated to lose it. The guy that bought it started buying land around here about 8 years ago. He had money but absolutely no farming or ranching experience. I worked with him and took care of his place when he was not here. He does not live around here so that was quite often. Last year we had heavy snow 5 times which would be nothing for catcapper but around here it is a lot. Since he was unable to get here, or did not want to, I hauled hay, fed cows and broke ice off of tanks and troughs for him. After buying this place, I told him I thought we should just do our own thing as I did not have time to take care of more stuff for him since he his going to buy more cattle. Long story short, I made him mad and we are no longer friends. I guess he can do it all himself from now on.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll bet those leases down there in Texas are not too easy to come by. After hav'in a place for 12 years, you probaly have a couple truck loads to move.

ebbs---99% of the time I wear an old tan/worn brown carhartt coat or the shirt I'm wearing in the pic.. The woodland camo I have just dosen't mix in well with this part of the country. On some stands I want a broken pattern, but I want it large---big 1' dia. splashes.

IMO Realtree type camo blends into mostly 1 type of an area---move from the oak brush with oak type camo out into the more open rocks, and you'll stick out like the bad thumb. Sure you say---"I'll just look like a peice of oak brush growing out in the rocks"---that won't get it either. Mr. yote & Mr. bob have been hunt'in the spot your sitt'in in for years and pretty much know every bush and rock around. Now, not only are you mismatched in camo, you've drawn your targets attention and now you can't move.

Camo is a tool, and when used properly a great aid. A shooter in a ghillie suit in the middle of a park is seen by all---same shooter, same suit backed into a downed dead pinon tree and like magic, he's gone.

I'm start'in to ramble---I hate it when I do that









Most critters out there are tan/brown so I'm just copying them-------works for me. By the way,I do use fancy winter camo. I cut a hole in a white bed sheet and make a poncho out of it.

Maybe I'll take a crappy picture of it but you won't see me lol.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I though I saw of pic you in your winter suit in the above post ??? but actually I only see a track ..... still looking though


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Feel free to ramble Cat, I find your rambling interesting and insightful.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Feel free to ramble Cat, I find your rambling interesting and insightful.


 Yeah, ramble on cat. The way I figure, no one around here wants to listen to what I got to say so putting it on PT increases my odds of feigned interest.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I read everything you write Sir. Or is this the little guy talking?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I read everything you write Sir. Or is this the little guy talking?


Much obliged sir, and I you. The big guy has issues, the little guy doesn't give a rat's a**.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Little guys ?? You guys have a mouse in your pocket or what ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

MINI-HIM ???? DUH


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Pay attention On a call.lol.







That's mini-me---I mean mini him---I mean, I mean---Oh what the heck---That's bar-d's evil twin brother.lol


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Long story OAC. Check out this thread and see where our illustrious leader pegged me with the little guy.
http://www.predatortalk.com/predator-hunting/873-whats-best-shot-you-have-ever-made-coyote.html


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I guess what comes around goes around Huh Chris!! My 85 year old Dad in Law caught a yote this week alive, it got hung up in a fence so he grabbed it by the back leg and cut the wire loose and threw it in a portable pen. Took it down to a Local Pen where they run yotes with Dogs (which some of the locals enjoy) and got rid of it. Tough ol Dude!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have seen footage of guys grabbing fox behing the neck, I have seen guys grab other critters, and I have grabbed puppies.

But heck I guess I have 33 more years till I can do that.....growing old slowly


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

OAC He said if you ruff em up a little they will sull up just like a possum will, my luck I would be the one getting ruffed up!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Tough ole' dude is right. My luck is the same as yours Reid, I'd get bit or something.


----------

